# Router Lathe



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone own one of these? I watched a video recently about spiral routing and I simply have to get one. I can't seem to find a source for one. Anybody know where I can buy one?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Many members have router lathes, in fact prolific poster and contributor Bj3 has not one, but two. I see that he is on line at the moment and will no doubt post some shots of the things that he's made on them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The best place is from a garage sales, Mike, a member of the forum got one for 5.oo bucks but in the winter time I would say eBay or Graig's list but take care some think they have a gold mine in the box and will ask a ton of money for it, the norm is about 50.oo bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4634.m570.l1311&_nkw=router+crafter&_sacat=0

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/tls/2714200785.html

==



mark81253 said:


> Does anyone own one of these? I watched a video recently about spiral routing and I simply have to get one. I can't seem to find a source for one. Anybody know where I can buy one?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Bob. Has Sears discontinued making these?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark

Yes, but a neat one can be had down under for about 269.oo it's very well made,but it's all in Metric  see below, you can see many more shots of it in my uploads.

But I think Trend still makes one just like the Sears Craftsman,I think Trend has a new store in CD, north of the border..but I don't know what they sale it for, 


==



mark81253 said:


> Thanks Bob. Has Sears discontinued making these?


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bob- thanks for the info. I found one on EBay and quit bidding @$150.00. Don't know if that was smart or not. I've searched a bunch and can't seem to locate a manufacturer. I'll keep searching- gotta have me one of these someday.

Thanks again.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like I may have found one. Pricey, but just imagine the neat stuff you can do with it. Plus, you can't take it with you!!!:lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

That sounds good, here's one that looks like it maybe a good one.
*The drive adapter* is the key for this one, they are VERY hard to come by,they sale for about 60.oo on eBay,when you can find one, just that part, that's a tip you don't need one you can turn around and sell it on the forum or ebay a recoup some of the cost of the fixture..You can make a wooden block out of wood that will do the same thing as the adapter..  see my uploads how to make one.easy stuff.
Note the FREE shipping that's a bigl deal on this one..

NEW SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER WITH DRIVE ADAPTER | eBay

drive adapter is with the deal.

But beware he thinks he has gold mine in a box (300.oo) that's about 150.oo dollars to high..but that's just my 2 cents..

=========


mark81253 said:


> Looks like I may have found one. Pricey, but just imagine the neat stuff you can do with it. Plus, you can't take it with you!!!:lol:


----------

